# What type of wood to use for building a loft?



## sknight01 (Feb 24, 2017)

Hello,
I am new to the site and I wanted some information. A little about me. I was born in the U.S Virgin Island (St. Croix) and spent 11 years in the British West Indies (St. Kitts) and move back the U.S. Virgin Island at age 13. I currently live in Clermont, FL (West Orlando). I have loved pigeons ever since I was a little boy. I had pigeons until I went off to college. Over the last few months, I've been wanting to get back to raising a few birds and so I search the web for information as raising pigeons here on the U.S. Mainland is quite different from the U.S. Virgin Island. My question is this: What type of wood should I use to build my loft, "treated wood or untreated wood"? I don't know if the chemicals in the treated wood will harm the pigeons. Can someone please provide me with this information if you can. Thanks in advance for your help and response.
Heston


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to P.T.
I wouldn't use treated as wouldn't want the chemicals with the birds.


----------



## sknight01 (Feb 24, 2017)

Hi Jay,
Thank you so much for your help. Much appreciated.
Hess


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The framing isn't going to be in contact with the birds once the walls go up, so pressure treated is okay there, but anything else, I wouldn't use it. I'm sure some probably do, but I wouldn't. Maybe some with different ideas will come on.


----------



## sknight01 (Feb 24, 2017)

Thanks Jay, this really helps.

Hess


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

They're talking about chickens here, but I'd have to think that it would apply to pigeons as well.
http://www.largechickencoops.com/does-pressure-treated-wood-harm-chickens/


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

raftree3 said:


> They're talking about chickens here, but I'd have to think that it would apply to pigeons as well.
> http://www.largechickencoops.com/does-pressure-treated-wood-harm-chickens/


 This is part of that article: Is it really worth it? I didn't think so.

Nevertheless, wood that has been treated with copper is believed to be exceptionally environmentally friendly. However it’s important to note that wood that has been treated with a copper azole formula can be toxic, but this type of treatment is considered far less hazardous than the likes of copper chromium arsenate. Which means copper azole treated wood is highly not recommended for the use of animal enclosures where pets or livestock are known to chew on or even consume the treated wood.

While there is no recommendation that currently exists that suggests to avoid using this type of wood for chicken pens/coops or other livestock pens, its overall safety as a resource for building chicken coops and runs is still questionable, which is why it’s worth only using salt salt preservative treatment to be one hundred percent sure that your wood of choice is safe for your livestock and family.


----------

